#ubuntu-news 2008-11-10
<Tumie> boredandblogging: where can i find SpreadUbuntu alpha 0.1 ?
<Tumie> i found it already
<Tumie> johnc4510 or tyche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue116?action=show&redirect=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter%2FCurrent#Translation%20Stats%20Hardy
<Tumie> the translationsstats are from hardy!
<svaksha> nixternal: hi
<Tumie> http://www.ubuntublog.nl/?p=60 << whoehoew.. my own t-shirt :D
<highvoltage> howdy
<tyche> Morning
<highvoltage> hey tyche
<tyche> What's happening?
<highvoltage> I signed up for the fridge team in launchpad. I want to help make the fridge suck less and make it fun again.
<boredandblogging> lol
<tyche> Oh, MY!  Well, there's some administrators that might be interested in you.
<boredandblogging> beuno: ping
<highvoltage> I'm sure you're familiar with lolcats and loldebian?
<highvoltage> loldebian is at http://loldebian.wordpress.com/
<tyche> Well, let's see now.  I think you've just been passed through 2 different levels.  Hee hee
<highvoltage> earlier this year I contemplated lolbuntu. I played around with the idea a bit at http://www.lolbuntu.org/
<beuno> boredandblogging, pong
<highvoltage> we could perhaps have a lolbuntu that's part of the fridge instead
<boredandblogging> beuno: can you aprove highvoltage for the fridge team?
<beuno> boredandblogging, sure
<highvoltage> is there any objections to lolbuntu (funny ones at least) posts to the fridge?
<highvoltage> can I make some public noise about it already?
<beuno> highvoltage, approved
<highvoltage> beuno: cool, thanks
<boredandblogging> as long as they aren't vulgar
<boredandblogging> and follow CoC
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: *nod*
<Tumie> omg.. that looks easy :p
<Tumie> highvoltage: do you have permission from Ubuntu.com ~ Trademarks for that domain??
<highvoltage> Tumie: nope, I wouldn't need any, would I?
<highvoltage> Tumie: there's no modified ubuntu logos or anything in there
<Tumie> Canonical owns a number of trademarks and these include UBUNTU, KUBUNTU, EDUBUNTU, and XUBUNTU. The trademarks are registered in both word and logo form. Any mark ending with the letters UBUNTU or BUNTU is sufficiently similar to one or more of the trademarks that permission will be needed in order to use it. This policy encompasses all marks, in word and logo form, collectively referred to as “Trademarks”.
<Tumie> Restricted use that requires a trademark license: Use in a domain name or URL.
<Tumie> i've needed it too,, i get it because i'm just a blog..
<Tumie> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Tumie> i hope you get it :)
<highvoltage> Tumie: yeah, I didn't use ubuntu there though. you have to remember that 'ubuntu' is also a *very* generic term in some parts of the world
<Tumie> but you use "buntu".. that's also a trademark of ubuntu.com :)
<Tumie> you need permission
<highvoltage> no it's not! :)
<highvoltage> anyway, if they have a problem with it, which I'm sure they won't, then I'll gladly change/remove it
<Tumie> Any mark ending with the letters UBUNTU or BUNTU is sufficiently similar to one or more of the trademarks that permission will be needed in order to use it.
<Tumie> just ask for permission..
<Tumie> a lot of sites, that didn't had permission,, just were gone at a moment..
<Tumie> if you ask for permission, you will have a change, without asking permission, you don't have any change if they find you
<Tumie> just see if you're asking permission, you're problemm now :)
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-11
<highvoltage> howdy
<highvoltage> the fridge doesn't support <img> tags. how can I insert an image? or isn't that supported?
<highvoltage> beuno: perhaps you would know?
<highvoltage> I've submitted the entry
<highvoltage> who should I ping for review?
<highvoltage> there are previous posts with pictures. how were those done? were they switched to full html?
<highvoltage> can this be done for this post as well?
<highvoltage> it would be really nice to have the picture in there as well.
<Rafik> highvoltage: if it's a classic Drupal, you'll find a link "Input format" right below the text area, it will show choices : you choose "Full html"
<highvoltage> Rafik: yes, I'm familiar with that. it doesn't seem to be enabled though.
<highvoltage> I like the story time :)
<highvoltage> Tue, 2008-11-11 11:11
<highvoltage> (pure co-incidence)
<Rafik> :-D
<Tumie> UWN-NL will come a day later, this week...
<Tumie> not enough time..
<highvoltage> mdke: could you assist, perhaps?
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: around?
<highvoltage> anyone fridge admins around?
<beuno> highvoltage, sure, hi
<highvoltage> hey beuno
<highvoltage> beuno: I submitted an entry, but I need to include an image
<highvoltage> beuno: could you enable full html for that entry and also if you have time now, proofread it? :)
<beuno> highvoltage, I've got a big shortage of time ATM
<beuno> and, there's probably a reason why we don't have that enabled
<beuno> boredandblogging would know
<highvoltage> beuno: ok. it's been enabled for some other posts in order to show images
<highvoltage> beuno: should I get boredandblogging to proofread as well?
<beuno> highvoltage, yeah, please
<beuno> I'm in a sprint right now
<beuno> so I'm not veryy distractable  :/
<highvoltage> ah, understood!
<highvoltage> don't let me keep you up any further then
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-12
<Tumie> I don't get help from anybody, Issue 116 won't come into dutch,, sunday you will hear from me, if i have got enough help to go on with UWN, or i blowed the project off..
<Tumie> 116 will come, (today),,
<tyche> Tumie: What's the problem.  I saw your frustration, and I can understand when things get frustrating.  But I can't help if I don't know what's going on.
<Tumie> tyche: too little time, too much text, nobody helps,, but now, somebody is helping, and we can get the whole issue done now :)
<tyche> OK, so it's help on your end (the translating) that you needed?
<Tumie> yes,,
<Tumie> no problems anymore :D
<tyche> Ah.  Good.  I was afraid that there was something I should have been doing to help you, and wasn't.
<tyche> I'm glad you've got help.  :-)
<Tumie> tyche: i just needed an extra translator :)
<Tumie> maybe you can learn dutch? :P
<tyche> Yea.  I can see where that could be a problem.  And I think I'd have as much luck learning Dutch as I did learning French in high school.  I failed.  I'm just not good with languages.  Hee hee
<tyche> I wish I were, though.
<tyche> I know that I've helped others, sometimes, with defining English words that were outside their vocabulary.  But it's still in English, unfortunately.
<Tumie> doesn't matter..
<Tumie> then the other make the word in their language..
<Tumie> meetings & events is easy to translate,, just let gedit replace al the basiscs.. then edit UTC times, to UTC+1
<tyche> Yes, but if the word isn't known to begin with (and many English words are a bit difficult) then one can't translate it.  By getting simpler definitions, they understand the word and can translate it into their own language.
<Tumie> i always use #ubuntu-nl for words i don't know :)
<tyche> Well, that's something.  You've got resources behind you, and that's good.
<Tumie> In the press... Ubuntu in the press in Holland.. never happens..........
<Tumie> but still watch all the sites in dutch that have a linux section
<Tumie> and "blogosphere",, is almost always the importent news of my own blog :(
<Tumie> i'm almost the only dutch ubuntu blog..
<Tumie> didn't see another yet..
<Tumie> only "Launchpad News" and "In other news" rest to translate :)
<Tumie> tyche: is it right that it is 6:25 at you're place ?
<Tumie> i'm almost going to dinner,, and you're just going out of bed XD
<Tumie> 3 things left....
<Tumie> 2 things..
<Tumie> publishing
<Tumie> published :D
<tyche> Congratulations, Tumie
<Tumie> tyche: thanks
<Tumie> this was a horrible week :p
<tyche> We all have times like that.
<Tumie> just problems in the beginning
<tyche> Yep.  Mine is a granddaughter that is home sick from school.  So I had to make an emergency run to pick her up at my daughter's workplace.
<Tumie> so you're already grandfather? :)
<tyche> Been a grandfather for about 10 years.
<Tumie> how old are you?
<tyche> I'm 64, or nearly.
<Tumie> young grandfather :)
<tyche> Precocious daughter.  Hee hee
<Tumie> i've an young grandmother (grandfather left her..).. my grandmother get my mother,, when whe was only 16..
<tyche> That's even younger.  At least my daughter waited until she was 21.
<Tumie> but my grandmother was an accident........ :P
<tyche> Yep.  I'm sure.  That's what they all say.  Hee hee
<Tumie> going to bed with someone = an accident :P
<tyche> Like I said . . .
<Tumie> yep..
<Tumie> does highvoltage got permission for his site?
<tyche> I don't know.  I'm not in that side of things.
<Tumie> i needed it.. so i readed the whole trademarks thing..
<Tumie> i'm lucky my site is just a blog :)
<tyche> Actually, the trademark issue is pretty simple.  If it looks like Ubuntu, or sounds like Ubuntu, check with the officials.  Depending on the circumstances, it could get approved.  If not, then you haven't crossed any lines by using something you shouldn't, and have nothing to worry about
<tyche> Copyright and patent are MUCH more difficult.
<Tumie> copyright = DON'T COPY IT. YOU BASTARD
<tyche> Yea, that's about right.
<Tumie> patent = IT'S MY IDEA,, MYYYYY!!!!!
<Tumie> the trademark issue is pretty simple, ubuntu the name and logo isn't open source :p
<tyche> Yea, but it's gone crazy in this country.  It used to be that you couldn't patent something that you couldn't show a physical manifistation of.  Now, though, people are patenting such things as clicking a mouse button twice.
<tyche> Yep.
<Tumie> omg..
<tyche> They're getting close to patenting 2+2=4
<Tumie> i'm going to patenting,, pressing 3* W
<Tumie> www. << my patent!
<tyche> Except that the Supreme Court is starting to take notice and rein some of this crap back.
<Tumie> ok, my bureau is broken now.....
<Tumie> i'm going to stop.. before i destroy more XD
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-13
<Tumie> tyche: is it: "Welcome in the simple world of doing nothing" or "Welcome in the simple world of do nothing" ??
<tyche> You've got me.  I've never heard either expression.
<tyche> Gramatically, it would be the first, though.
<Tumie> thank you
<tyche> You're welcome
<Baba_B00ie> hello folks
<Baba_B00ie> whats the good word
<vadi2> Hi. 'reporting' an interesting find: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979179
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-14
<Tumie> tomorrow to a releaseparty... and there NO cd's :|
<Tumie> uwn-nl is now better,, mondaymorning, i put the english text online, make it better for translating (unnessecerry things, out of it),, and then someother starts the translation already.. when i am at school :)
<Tumie> (and my microsoft stearingwheel works perfectly on ubuntu + flightgear :D
<tyche> Anyone know what happened to the Fridge Events calendar?  It's been down for about a week now.  One of my trainees was going in to get information, and complained to me.  I've just checked, myself, and I'm passing the complaint on.
<Burgundavia> tyche: file a bug
<tyche> Nice thought.  But where?
<Burgundavia> launchpad, ubuntu-fridge product, I think
<tyche> I'm in that unique position of not only not knowing the answers, but not even knowing the questions.  Hee hee
<Burgundavia> heh
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-15
<tyche> trouble is, this isn't a Fridge Editors bug.  It's higher up than that, since Canonical has tight control over the servers.
<tyche> And all I see in Launchpad is "Fridge Editors" stuff, with the exception of one post to the mailing list by Joey Stanford about a discussion with Gary Carr, where this was supposed to be addressed after the release of Hardy.
<tyche> See https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fridge/msg00066.html
<tyche> Sorry, I left out an "r".  It's Gerry Carr.
<tyche> GOT IT!  https://launchpad.net/fridge.  Submitting a bug now.
<Burgundavia> tyche: if that doesn't work, an rt ticket would work
<tyche> GOOD GRIEF!  The request for the Event Repeat module was last updated over a year ago.
<tyche> Bug submitted:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/fridge/+bug/298233
<tyche> Burgundavia: Thanks for pointing me in a direction.  That helped a great deal.
<Burgundavia> no worries
<tyche> Man, my karma just jumped up with that one.  Hee hee
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-16
<boredandblogging> doesn't look like corey made it: http://www.bclocalnews.com/news/34533249.html
<Tumie> is UWN already finished ?
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: i'm just going over it now
<johnc4510-laptop> it's done except for the final proof read
<johnc4510-laptop> you can copy the raw wiki if you want
<johnc4510-laptop> just pay attention for any errors
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<Tumie> when the proof read is finished you think?
<johnc4510-laptop> 15 minutes
<Tumie> ok, thanks
<johnc4510-laptop> i'll ping you when i'm done
<Tumie> ok :)
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: ok, i've released the new issue.
<Tumie> thanks
<Tumie> don't forget to change /current :)
<johnc4510-laptop> i won't thx
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue117
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-10
<nhandler> I feel like an idiot for trying to format Fridge re-posts to match the original HTML on the blog instead of just copying/pasting from the HTML source
<highvoltage> hi newsters!
<highvoltage> how do I add an event to the fridge/google calender?
<cody-somerville> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar
<highvoltage> thanks cody-somerville
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-15
<highvoltage> johnc4510: hey, are you around?
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> what cha need
<johnc4510> highvoltage: ^
<johnc4510> highvoltage: hey
<highvolt1ge> hey johnc4510, sorry I lost my connection for a bit
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> what cha need
<highvolt1ge> johnc4510: I'm sending an announcement for the Edubuntu council nominations, sending it to ubuntu-news as well
<highvolt1ge> johnc4510: is there a chance of it still making UWN?
<johnc4510> sure...it needs to be sent to the -news-team list though
<johnc4510> the -news list is only for publishing the UWN
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler> highvolt1ge: I can also add it to the fridge for you
<johnc4510> nhandler: hey bud
<nhandler> Hey johnc4510
<johnc4510> highvolt1ge: you see mine above about which list to use?
<johnc4510> :)
<highvolt2ge> johnc4510: my connection seems to have gone dodgy tonight... thanks I forwarded it through to ubuntu-news-tem
<highvolt2ge> *team
<johnc4510> highvolt2ge: thx bud
<johnc4510> checking now
<johnc4510> highvolt2ge: got it and i'll take care of publishing it
<johnc4510> in the UWN
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> we'll let nhandler get it on the fridge
<nhandler> I'll have it on the fridge sometime before the end of the day
<highvoltage> johnc4510: thanks!
<johnc4510> highvoltage: np
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue168
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-15
<Pendulum> I hate to say it, but I don't think I'm going to manage anything this week as my hands are hurting incredible amounts so I need to not be on the computer
<highvoltage> I meant to at least do the planet section by now as usual but I've been distracted by... just about everything
<akgraner> awesome just needed to know where everyone was :-)
<akgraner> thanks!
<somebre> 说中文你们看得懂?
<highvoltage> way too impatient.
<akgraner> Good Morning!
<highvoltage> good morning akgraner
<nhandler> Looks like we are missing several sections in UWN. We have stats, team reports, and some stuff for Security (although, I'm not sure if the 'None Reported' is just a placeholder, it seems weird we had 0 updates)
<nhandler> Are we just going to hold off publishing a bit?
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-16
<alourie> good morning
<akgraner> nhandler, I'm working on all that today
<akgraner> we are missing sections as people weren't able to do their sections and for me to do them all in a day is just impossible right now
<akgraner> and that is not a statement directed at any one  - it is what it is  - and that includes me right now as well
<alourie> akgraner: yea, sorry about that
<alourie> I'm too swamped right now, forgot to tell you
<akgraner> alourie, no worries - life happens :-)
<akgraner> so I'll shoot for getting it out on Wednesday so that I don't stress about it or rush through it today and we'll come up with a game plan for handing it off this cycle to someone else - as I don't think it's fair for the team, or the readers that I can't devote as much time to the newsletter - at least for the next 3 or 4 months... but we can figure all that out at the meeting in a few weeks
<alourie> akgraner: I might be able to find few articles tomorrow
<akgraner> alourie, I'll try to have let everyone know in the morning where it all stands  - thanks!!!
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<alourie> akgraner: great! just mind the gap - my next morning begins in ~ 14 hours
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, forward from editor.ubuntu.news@gmail.com to editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com completed
<akgraner> sent thank you to the RT folks as well...
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<akgraner> I'll be back online if a few hours
<akgraner> and hopefully asking for people to proof Issue 218 :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-17
<nhandler> akgraner: I think you meant @ubuntu.com -> @gmail.com ;) But I saw and I'll do some testing (and update some docs).
<nhandler> I'll also be around for about 2-3 hours if you need someone to proof the issue
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-18
 * nhandler goes to post the Global Jam post
<nhandler> Ah, pleia2 beat me to it (just didn't show up in google reader)
<pleia2> sorry for not mentioning it
<nhandler> pleia2: No problem
<akgraner> Hey all - just wanted you all to know before the open letter to the list goes out - I am going to be stepping down as Editor in Chief for UWN and calling for nominations and more volunteers
<akgraner> Due to personal circumstances beyond my control I just don't have the 15 hours per week (sometimes needed all in one day) right now - and don't foresee having that time until after Spring
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> I'll help anyone get up to speed and go over the processes personally with anyone - I am also going to email former editors to see if they will help in the interim
<akgraner> You all are great  - and deserve someone who can give the necessary time and attention to UWN as a whole - so stepping down is the only responsible thing to do  - Thanks again! :-)
<akgraner> stepping down email sent to the list - Pendulum nigelb highvoltage alourie johnc4510 nhandler
<akgraner> feel free to email or ping me if there are questions - I am adding call for nominations to the meeting agenda as well as training needs
<akgraner> We don't have a very open or transparent way to select a new Editor in Chief - in the past the Editor has picked their successor - I'd like to open it up for nominations and the Active UWN team members decide - if you all aren't open to that please make suggestions :-)
<alourie> akgraner: oh, I'm sorry for that
<alourie> are you still going to be an editor? That is - writing for it...?
<akgraner> alourie, I'll still help where I can
<akgraner> and I'll do whatever I can to help with the transition and shadow the new Editor in Chief until they are comfortable
<akgraner> I won't leave anyone hanging
<akgraner> and just disappear :-)
<alourie> great
<MTecknology> akgraner: hugs
<alourie> thank you
<akgraner> I want you all to have the opportunity to try out these positions and succeed in them
<akgraner> MTecknology, thanks
<akgraner> we've done some great things in the last year - making UWN processes more transparent, moving to publishing on Mondays so people don't give up their weekends, recruiting more new people, though more is needed... etc
<akgraner> you all are great!
<akgraner> I'll stick with getting the fridge migration to completion sense that is almost complete
<akgraner> I'll finish fighting that battle :-)
<MTecknology> akgraner: You've been holding that role for a year already?
<MTecknology> It feels like yesterday
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> well I've been working on UWN for a year don't think Editor in Chief is a year
<akgraner> and I personally think the position should rotate each cycle - it will burn you out in a hurry if you are doing a lot of other stuff in the community and trying to have a balanced life
<akgraner> I have been working hard to re-org UWN in a way that would not burn people out  - not sure if it's working or not :-/
<akgraner> but I have tried
<akgraner> I hate I can't do it all right now - but I am sure everyone will be awesome the UWN will improve even more
<MTecknology> I gave up on a balanced life
<akgraner> I'll get the survey results to everyone tomorrow
<MTecknology> if I have down time I wind up doing things like this.... I've been up for almost 24hr and have nearly nothing to show for it..
<akgraner> MTecknology, yep I know the feeling - but working on the "burnout to balance" stuff - I was taking a hard look at things before the lightning/fire - that just reinforced what needs to come first for me
<akgraner> I don't suggest lightning thought though :-D
<akgraner> MTecknology, go get some sleep before you fall over
<MTecknology> I'm trying to force myself through until tonight (~14hr) - I want to make myself get back on a normal schedule
<akgraner> :-) gotcha
<akgraner> remember "normal is just a setting on the dryer" :-D
<MTecknology> By normal, I mean not taking an hour long nap while it's dark out and kissing my fiancee when it's light out (same walk) before she heads off for student teaching
<MTecknology> or.. withing 8hr of the same sleep schedule
<akgraner> yep - I knew what you meant  - I was teasing you :-P
<MTecknology> it was fun to explain though :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> time for work - thanks everyone - I'll blog later today about all this :-)
<MTecknology> ttyl
<MTecknology> I miss work
<highvoltage> akgraner: just read your email, will you still be able to be editor for this week's issue?
<highvoltage> (sorry if you already explained that, wnet to bed late last night so still a bit groggy :p)
<akgraner> I've pulled items and written summaries  - just need to add them to the wiki
<pleia2> thanks for your work akgraner :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-19
<akgraner> highvoltage, will you have time for a call today?
<akgraner> highvoltage, nhandler pleia2 nigelb Pendulum (as well as everyone else)  - Just talked to Jono about UWN - and some of the issues, not enough volunteers, etc - He is going to help promote UWN and help make the process easier etc...
<akgraner> we went through the wiki pages and I'll be blogging later as well as email to the mailing list and some personal emails to folks
<akgraner> Also I am concerned that maybe I have been to harsh, formal, ridged, in my expectations  - sorry about that
<pleia2> thanks akgraner, I do worry that we'll get an influx of new volunteers that we'll find difficult to herd them, but hopefully the improvements to the docs and process will make this less of a problem :)
<akgraner> I hope I never made anyone feel guilty or worried over no being able to help from one week to the next etc...
<pleia2> being able to point newcomers to a doc and say "ok, you do this" is superhelpful
<akgraner> pleia2, jono and I talked about suspending publication til December
<akgraner> re-org'ing the docs/wiki's
<pleia2> not a bad idea
<akgraner> to make it easier for newcomers
<akgraner> he also chuckled at my check list - I think it was hide that wiki from all but the publishing editors - even if it is all the steps that looks daunting
<akgraner> (sorry about that  - I was just trying to make sure no step was over looked or not explained)
<akgraner> also rotating publishing editors - so no one person is always the one publishing it - but having someone just over see the process incase of a bus (or fire :-D)
<akgraner> does all that make sense to you all?
<cody-somerville> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_number <-- we need to increase our bus number. :)
<akgraner> Jono and I also talked about making it Ubuntu Newsletter and making it a bi-weekly publication
<akgraner> I told him I would blog about it and email the team and go from there
<akgraner> I just want everything open and transparent as possible
<pleia2> all sounds good
<akgraner> and newcomers know that this is an easy place to start should they choose to
<akgraner> I need to get back to paid work for a while - but let me know if there is any input to these suggestions as I'll blog and email everyone after work
<akgraner> Thanks y'all....:-D
<akgraner> p.s - I'll try and remember to add all the suggestions from the blog post to the meeting agenda for December - someone poke me if I forget
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler et all - any reason you all can think of that Joeb454 can't just post and publish his community interviews straight to the Fridge/ubuntu-news.org
<akgraner> with author status he can only manage his posts
<akgraner> and it would eliminate an extra step of him posting to his blog the pleia2 reposting to the fridge
<pleia2> we would essentially be adding him as a fridge editor, I think he should go through the process the rest of us do
<pleia2> add him, but have one of us review them before posting
<pleia2> for the first few posts, at least
<akgraner> ok I'll have him ping an editor to review them :-)
<akgraner> thanks
<nhandler> akgraner: I also don't think it is a bad thing having them posted elsewhere first (that is how most stories are done). That way, people can choose to follow those interviews without having to subscribe to the planet/fridge
<akgraner> he was just trying to avoid posting twice since he is now doing to other interview series
<akgraner> two even
<akgraner> he just wanted to make sure they made it to the planet - this would also keep an editor from have to copy it all over - that's all :-)
<nhandler> Well, I have no objections to him getting access (after some training), but I would still be in favor of posting them on both blogs
<akgraner> as the goal of the new site was to allow for content posted to Fridge by trusted sources - I was thinking it would be a great test case for the contributor and author users
<akgraner> since we are trying to make it easier for people to contribute :-)
<pleia2> I'd say it's ultimately up to Joe, we don't want to steal his interview series if he wants them on his blog
<pleia2> but if is goal has always just been to get them to planet, cool
<akgraner> yep he asked me if that was ok...which is why I posted the question earlier
<nhandler> akgraner: Well, even if we are a portal with a dedicated box that pulls the latest interview (do you think that might be useful?), I would still like the original version to be on his blog (but that is just my opinion). Like I said, I have no issue with him getting access after training to do the reposting himself if he wants
<nhandler> And if he is interested, I have no problem mentoring him (I've worked with him before)
<akgraner> it's not a big deal either way :-)
<nhandler> Yep
<akgraner> he's cool with posting in both places as well as poping in the channel and pinging an editor to review his posts
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-20
<nhandler> akgraner: If possible, I would like to see at least 1 more UWN before the first week december (even if it is a short one). Otherwise, we'll end up with 2 sets of Team Reports in the issue, and I don't think that is a good thing.
<akgraner> once you see the survey results we may want to consider - just providing a link to the team reports   - totally y'alls call
<nhandler> akgraner: I've thought about that a few times. My main reason for not doing that is that many people felt that they weren't being made prominent enough. I'm experimenting with posting them to the fridge as well. Once I get a nicer way to format them, I'd be open for discussing switching the format we display them in UWN
<akgraner> nods UWN right now is way to big and needs trimmed - people complained that it was too long
<nhandler> akgraner: Did we collect names on that survey?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> well they could give it if they wanted to
<akgraner> but not mandatory
<akgraner> sorta glad I don't have some of the names ;-)
<nhandler> akgraner: That is something else to keep in mind when analyzing the results. We need to think about who we want to market UWN for and target those people in surveys like this. We will never be able to please everyone
<akgraner> that I know - but right now  - there is a lot of room for improvement should the team decide it's the right thing to do
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm looking at the Fridge todo. Do you remember what we wanted for: New editor instructions need to be written and send to the list ?
<akgraner> we need to hold off until we migration is finished or we will be redoing them
<akgraner> Charlie said they almost have a test site ready for fridge editors to test
<nhandler> akgraner: Nah, most of it can be drafted. Most of it should be the same
<nhandler> akgraner: I thought they were just migrating the current fridge to a different server
<akgraner> I was thinking I'd rather not give ubuntu-news.org if it is going back to only fridge.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> ubuntu-news.org will come down once the migration is complete
<nhandler> akgraner: When you mentioned ubuntu-news.org did you mean the domain or the content?
<akgraner> unless Canonical wants Nick to transfer the ownership
<akgraner> everything is getting moved to a Canonical server
<nhandler> Alright, that is what I thought (and said ;) )
<akgraner> I think we talk over each other sometimes :-)
<akgraner> even when we agree  - too funny
<nhandler> akgraner: :) (it doesn't help that we tend to talk in the evenings or early morning my time)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I totally agree :-)
<akgraner> but it's all good
<nhandler> akgraner: But could you maybe elaborate a bit on what you wanted with that todo item? I'd like to draft as much as possible now and then update it later if necessary
<akgraner> sure but I can't right now - can we talk about it more tomorrow or sunday - gotta get some sleep early day tomorrow
<akgraner> well early start in a few hours now :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: That is fine. I probably won't be around tomorrow, but feel free to hilight me if that is convenient for you. I'll reply with any questions/comments when I get back
 * nhandler heads to bed as well
<akgraner> will do - thanks
<highvoltage> sheesh, I miss the channel activities for just one day and miss all the action! :)
<highvoltage> akgraner: we can call sometime over the weekend if you like? I'll just have to find my phone charger and give it some juice
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-21
<alourie> hello
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: I mentioned this in passing the other day, but what are your thoughts on having either a page or a box on the side that always displays the most recent interview? I just wrote up a quick POC. I have it restricted to only display interviews from a few approved sources (to ensure we don't start displaying inappropriate content).
<akgraner> let's try it :-)
<akgraner> worst that can happen is no-one likes it  - best thing is it works beautifully and people like it and use it :-)
<akgraner> won't know til we try
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright. I'll give it a try
<akgraner> The IS team is doing their best to give each plugin an ack through a security review of the code - that's why the migration is taking so long
<akgraner> all the code has to pass that security review before it goes onto the Canonical servers
<akgraner> (which makes sense)
<akgraner> so hopefully they all will
<akgraner> I tried my absolute best for them to give us a re-direct to the ubuntu-news.org site
<akgraner> even jono would not ack that - and the policy is that ANY official Ubuntu sites are hosted and owned by Canonical and the Fridge and UWN are the official news sources
<nhandler> Well, that isn't fully true, but w/e
 * nhandler is trying to figure out how WP stores pages
<akgraner> However, on the good side - there will *now* be (once the migration is complete) a wordpress based fridge that people can contribute to easily now an we the fridge admin editors can make changes to the look and content of the site more easily
<akgraner> I tried saying other "official" sources had redirects or were hosted other places using the examples I had but were given reasons why those did not meet that criteria
<akgraner> nhandler, would love to talk to you and see if you have other references
<nhandler> akgraner: Let's just see how this turns out. If they ack everything through and we just end up with what we have now but on fridge.ubuntu.com (with the same level of access), all would be fine ;)
<akgraner> exactly
<akgraner> nhandler, I was asking just so I could understand better - not to go back and bring it up
<nhandler> akgraner: I can get you the list if you want, I don't have it handy.
<nhandler> akgraner: Here is the output of the script (I need to figure out a way to get it to show up inside a WP page (so it is themed): http://ubuntu-news.org/interview.html
<akgraner> nhandler, you are a scripting mad man - :-) you rock!
<nhandler> akgraner: If all goes well, that page should update every hour. It parses the interviews page on the wiki, but will only work for blog.joeb454, behindthecircle.org, and ubunt-user.com interviews for now (to prevent abuse). I'll add other trusted sites when I get a chance.
<akgraner> thank you!
<nhandler> akgraner: I took the script one farther. I created http://ubuntu-news.org/interview/ . I then modified the script so that instead of updating a static html file, it updates this page on the site.
<nhandler> The one issue is, since it uses my credentials (i.e. password), I need to have it run on my local machine instead of on ubuntu-news.org like I would prefer
<nhandler> Hey Joeb454
 * nhandler is currently copying his script over to his desktop machine which should be at least a bit more stable than his laptop
<Joeb454> hey nhandler
<pleia2> neat, an interviews page on the wiki
<Joeb454> right, time for food, back later :)
<pleia2> ubuntu-us.org and fullcirclemagazine.org can be added to trusted
<nhandler> pleia2: I'll add ubuntu-us.org shortly. I need to figure out what I'll do with fullcircle as the interviews aren't displayed in html form for it to pull
<pleia2> yeah
<nhandler> Joeb454: I think I have the crontab setup on my desktop. It should run the script every hour (:00). Let me know if it doesn't work when you post the next interview
 * nhandler is off to a loco event. evilnhandler is around to pick up hilights/msgs if you need me (it reacts to nhandler and evilnhandler)
<Joeb454> zkriesse_: http://blog.joeb454.com/2010/11/an-interview-with-zkriesse/
<zkriesse_> Joeb454: AWESOME
<Joeb454> :)
<Joeb454> zkriesse_: it should hit the planet sometime soon
<zkriesse_> Nice
<zkriesse_> Thanks
<pleia2> Joeb454: I'll be around most of the day (big housecleaning day, oh the joys), feel free to give me a nudge if/when it lands on ubuntu-news
<zkriesse_> Lovely comments
<zkriesse_> Gotta go
<Joeb454> pleia2: I want to see if it works with nhandler's script :)
<pleia2> oh ok :)
<Joeb454> pleia2: I'll start looking at going ubuntu-news directly from the next one :)
<pleia2> great
<evilnhandler> Joeb454: looks like it worked :)
<Joeb454> nhandler: awesome :D
<zkriesse> Wzzup
<nhandler> zkriesse: http://ubuntu-news.org/interview/
<zkriesse> RAD!
 * zkriesse has been interviewed!
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-14
<pleia2> akgraner: we forgot about team reports again this month, do you want to send a reminder email to loco-contacts this week so we can include the october team report next week?
 * pleia2 has to write october reports for her teams still
<akgraner> pleia2, doh!  yes if you don't mind
<akgraner> I don't know where my mind is
<akgraner> or has been
<akgraner> pleia2, all the stats are in - I am not sure what script lizar is using but the stats look to be the right ones...
<akgraner> I'll be back online in a about an hour or some one the kids are in bed etc and the house is quiet and I'll finish up any summaries and start moving stuff over
<philipballew> akgraner, Any help needed
<akgraner> philipballew, I think there are still summaries needed
<akgraner> if you have time
<akgraner> if not no worries
<philipballew> alright, sorry, been busy all weekend. doin homework and planning my trip home from college for turkey day
<akgraner> no worries...:-)  that's why we are a team...
<akgraner> we help each other out
<philipballew> called the mom to tell her I was coming home, then realized its been 3 and a half weeks since I talked to her. interesting phone call this weekend then. so thats been my weekend akgraner but I can do some now
<akgraner> thanks...
<akgraner> bbiab
<akgraner> teenagers gotta luv 'em  grrrrr
 * philipballew is 19 so will soon be able to say fun things about teenagers
<akgraner> Monday Monday....how
<akgraner> grrr stupid enter key...
<akgraner> hmm is there not any loco news - me looks for some...
<holstein> sorry i havent been more active newsies...
<holstein> im needing to move again, and im a bit of a mess
<holstein> hopefully things will chill out an a week or so
<akgraner> holstein, anything I can help with - I am just over the mt
<holstein> akgraner: thanks!
<holstein> nah... its going to be fine
<holstein> you are sweet for asking though :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'll be in and out of the wiki for the next few minutes....
<akgraner> ok so I left the links that still need to be summarized on the googledoc - I am going to look for the development team meetings and remove the sections that don't have news....
<nlsthzn> Hi, the links left in the google doc... they are still to be done or are already?
<akgraner> need to be done...
<nlsthzn> akgraner, k... on it :)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thanks!
<nlsthzn> np
 * akgraner goes to look for a few more items now that nlsthzn is summarizing the links that are left...
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> Done (for now) :p
<pleia2> akgraner: https://plus.google.com/100887841569748798697/posts/ZG4W98YVGPF
<pleia2> add to appreciation section?
<akgraner> pleia2, perfect :-)
<akgraner> I pulled a post from the loco directory blog about the Romanian team and added it - and I'm adding a reminder about the loco directory as well
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thanks!
<pleia2> ah, good idea
<akgraner> pleia2, added to to the googledoc
<akgraner> I'll move all these summaries over can you proof it once I move them overt
<akgraner> over
<Unit193> Howdy, I'd like to request a time fix for the IRC meeting, it's supposed to be second Saturday of each month at 11:00 UTC and on the last Sunday of each month at 18:00 UTC (I know the Sunday coming up isn't correct)
<pleia2> this is for the fridge calendar, Unit193 what team?
<pleia2> akgraner: can you take care of this? and I won't have time to review for a few hours, work work :\
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> on it
<akgraner> Unit193, which team and I can go ahead and fix it for you?
<Unit193> IRC Council, I can't exactly approve it, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda is my backup
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> thanks!
<Unit193> Thank you very much. I use the fridge (GCal) more than I would ever a wiki :)
<akgraner> Unit193, I fixed the one for the 27th and I just sent myself an email to fix the rest of them after UWN is out :-)
<akgraner> thanks for bringing it up...
<akgraner> Happy we can help :-)
<Unit193> Again, thanks. That was bugging me :P
<akgraner> No worries - I'll get it fixed for ya and ping ya to double check once I am finished updating it
<akgraner> Unit193, ^^
<Unit193> Ok, I'll idle here for a while. Anything a non-writer can do?
<akgraner> Ok all the summaries and information have been moved over - I'm going to step away and grab some lunch the re-read and proof it.  If someone else could also look over it for obvious spelling errors or Camelcases (hotlinks) like LoCo and stuff that would be great...
<akgraner> s/the/then
<akgraner> Googledoc has been changed to reflect Issue 242 - so if you see links today you can go ahead and add them as you see them...
<akgraner> Issue 242 will cover November 14-20 in case you are wondering :-)  bbiab...   Thanks in advance everyone!
<pleia2> reviewing now
<nlsthzn> linky?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue241
 * pleia2 making a few edits
<nlsthzn> thanks
<pleia2> ok, saved
 * nlsthzn isn't a fan of the whole "<Name> reports..... <Name> continues...." style
<pleia2> where would you put their name?
<pleia2> we're looking to write some style guidelines, so feedback is good :)
<nlsthzn> I don't think every single summary needs them (at least I see some don't have them at least)
<nlsthzn> At least
<nlsthzn> lol
<pleia2> one of the big things that came out of UDS was making sure we give pepole credit and "thanks" so I think including the name is important
<nlsthzn> but the news letter looks really good btw
<nlsthzn> why not include the others by default underneath the titles?
<pleia2> that might be a possibility
<akgraner> pleia2, is there anything else besides the in this issue than needs to be added or fixed?
<pleia2> akgraner: nope, we're all set!
<akgraner> If not I'm back from lunch and can finish that up and publish
<akgraner> ok great!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue241
<akgraner> Thanks Everyone!
<nlsthzn> yippee
<akgraner> Everything has been updated, archived and published - \o/  yay!
<Unit193> Congratulations!
<akgraner> Thanks now to start all over again :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-15
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> hlostein:You there?
<holstein> hey kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> Brother we made it
<kamilnadeem> Ubuntu Weekly , did you check
<holstein> congrats
<kamilnadeem> holstein: all thanks to you
<holstein> nah... i got busy and didnt get to really help this week
<kamilnadeem> I came in last night to tell you about it but you were away, so I put it on. 1st thing to do in the morning list
<holstein> :)
<kamilnadeem> thanks. If you wouldn't consider me prying may I know your real name?
<kamilnadeem> Mike Holstien , sorry for the stupid question
<holstein> sure, thats me
<kamilnadeem> Mike Holstein*
<kamilnadeem> I corrected my self
<holstein> http://www.mikeholstein.info/
<kamilnadeem> Nice
<kamilnadeem> Basically I don't do music, but your blog has great design
<holstein> thanks... its just a blogger blog
<holstein> i like it though :)
<holstein> need to post more stuff
<holstein> anyways.. check out my solo album there if you want
<holstein> its in the first post there
<holstein> i gotta get horizontal... GN! :)
<kamilnadeem> Sorry Sir , I don't listen to music
<kamilnadeem> but thanks for offering
<Unit193> Ohhh... "Call me" button! ;)
<kamilnadeem> holstein: I will keep a checking your blogs for FOSS related stuff that you may post
<kamilnadeem> Take care. and thanks once again.
<kamilnadeem> Will be taking your leave now.
<kamilnadeem> bye
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-17
<akgraner> pleia2, I popped into ubuntu-devel and asked for people to check the calendar - Do you want me to email Ubuntu-devel for some reason I thought I had
<pleia2> you did
<akgraner> oh ok
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-November/034419.html :)
<akgraner> Oh good :-)
<akgraner> I saw the exchange with mdz - so I just wanted to double check - I should have pulled up the archives and just looked
<pleia2> yeah, no one reads email
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> so it seems :-)
<Myrtti> acute case of geranium
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> it's an old joke
<Myrtti> "went to a doctor and he said I've got geranium" "eh what" "yeah. have you seen my new dementias on the windowsill?"
<Myrtti> and I've got selective geranium myself
<Myrtti> so I'm no better :-/
<akgraner> pleia2, new RT ticket filed - cc'd editors, you and elmo
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-19
<pleia2> ok, finally got through news feeds and planet to add a bunch of stuff to the doc
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> I'll work on summaries tomorrow
<pleia2> added https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/October2011 to the issue so I don't forget later
<pleia2> and created November2011 page while I was at it ;)
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-20
<akgraner> Happy UCADay - I can't list everyone - but I'd like to take the time to tell you all on the news team how much I appreciate each and everyone of you for all you do. Like Ubuntu  - “I am what I am because of who we all are“  Thank you all!
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<pleia2> we need lots and lots of summares
<pleia2> summaries
 * nlsthzn will be on it when he gets home and has a sleep :p
<akgraner> pleia2, yep - I've got 5 hours blocked for writing them
<akgraner> so you should see most of them finished tomorrow morning :-)
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-12
<sky2> /m/msg nickserv help
<pleia2> thanks for summaries every one :) I'll edit and get things moved to the wiki Monday morning my time (10 or so hours from now)
 * pleia2 sleep &
<Unit193> sleep &, so you continue? :D
<Unit193> Good night.
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> moved over summaries, working on stats now
<pleia2> ok, sent out for editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue291
<pleia2> I'll publish in 8 hours
<Unit193> pleia2: You have a broken link at the brainstorm section, if the wiki works I will fix it.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Unit193> (Put it in English that time!)
<Unit193> Fixed.
<pleia2> \o/
<Unit193> pleia2: Not here next weekend.
<Silverlion> h every1
<isanami> Hello
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks :)
<Silverlion> hey pleia2 loved your pics ;)
<pleia2> thanks, ghana trip ones?
<Silverlion> and those from the states!
<pleia2> :)
<Silverlion> pleia2: are you back and active again for the news team?
<pleia2> Silverlion: I came home last night, but have been publishing UWN these past two weeks
<pleia2> so I've been active, just not home :)
<Silverlion> pleia2: *gg* forgive my language ;) Its been a very long day for me
<pleia2> haven't heard from anyone about creating ebooks for UWN yet
<Silverlion> me neither. but akgraner is catching up with $job stuff
<akgraner> sorry - I'll try to work on it this week
<Silverlion> akgraner: sorry my friend this was not meant to disturb you :( *feels bad*
<pleia2> ok, I had forgotten who was working on that :)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner!
<Silverlion> maybe you want to jump on this too pleia2 =
<akgraner> no don't feel bad it's on my list - I just needed to get caught up from Copenhagen and all our announcements so I took a couple days off
<Silverlion> `?
<Silverlion> akgraner: and I really had a lot of fun doing this first hangout ^^
<pleia2> Silverlion: oh no, the current workload of UWN is already too much for one person :) if someone wants to be responsible for ebook versions too it can't be me
<akgraner> our=Linaro
<akgraner> if your ? was meant for me
<Silverlion> ;) who talks about getting responsible ;) I was talking about getting to know the basics to assist others and stuff
<akgraner> pleia2, has enough on her plate to fill a couple people's
<pleia2> Silverlion: that's what I mean, teaching everyone the things involved each week is already too much, and there are scripts for everything already
<akgraner> let's not add to it
<pleia2> even teaching how to use scripts takes time :) let alone adding something else that's manual
 * pleia2 hugs akgraner 
 * Silverlion pays respect to pleia2 and akgraner for their work at UWN
<Silverlion> hey another subject, you folks do have on screen that FCM needs Neews for upcoming Saturday?
<Silverlion> for the upcoming issue?
<akgraner> yep  - i've got that and got the email from Ronnie
<Silverlion> akgraner: just wanted to get clear of that
<Silverlion> ok then ladies, my human system is asking to lay low now ... a beautiful afternoon to you pleia2 / akgraner ;)
<pleia2> take care :)
<akgraner> have a good eveninhg
<akgraner> evening
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-13
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue291
<dholbach> good morning
<kevouze> pleia2: thanks for mentioning my survey in the newsletter!
<pleia2> sure :)
<kevouze> got 91 responses from ubuntu, among which 38 are full ones, not bad
<pleia2> great!
<kevouze> would you by chance know anybody else for other large projects who would be keen to get their project involved?
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-14
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good morning everyone!
<akgraner> pleia2, Do you want to start planning for Issue 300 - I'll dig out the check list we used for the 200th issue milestone and help out anyway I can.
<Unit193> Cookies.
<nhandler> I'd be up for helping with 300
<akgraner> sweet - I'll start a doc over the weekend with all the checklist and give people a chance to add suggestions - it took about 3 weeks to put together the 200th issue
<pleia2> if you two could lead up making it special that'd be great, I don't have time to add to my workload right now (working, in deep looking for a new job mode, plus all my normal stuff)
<akgraner> pleia2, you got it
<nhandler> Sounds good. I'm on break this coming week, so I should have quite a bit of time
<akgraner> nhandler, cool - I'll work on it Saturday and we can go from there
<pleia2> (btw, if you know of anyone hiring someone like me... ;))
<akgraner> :-)
<Silverlion> good evening everyone!
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll help too!
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: buenos tardes!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey!
 * JoseeAntonioR is going crazy with a Model United Nations discussion that start tomorrow
<Guest11620> sorry, was forced to restart irc
<pleia2> nhandler: oh, congrats on DD :)
<Silverlion> aloha pleia *gg*
<pleia2> hey Silverlion
<Silverlion> beingsick sucks
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2. Just waiting on my account creation
<Silverlion> gnight
<Silverlion> gute Nacht
<bkerensa> nhandler: congrats :) I am working through the NM process
<Unit193> nhandler: Hey, nice.  Congrats on that indeed!
<nhandler> Thank you Unit193 and bkerensa. bkerensa: Good luck with NM (although, I'm not seeing your name on https://nm.debian.org/public/people)
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-15
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> morning news team!°
<philipballew> silverlion, hello
<silverlion> philipballew: hi there long time no talk man ;)
<philipballew> for sure. How are you?
<silverlion> philipballew: pretty busy at several projects for the Full circle Magazine... responding on different invitations to talk about Ebook Creations
<philipballew>  I read a book once
<philipballew> Seemed like a fad
<silverlion> philipballew: there are too many people who want to learn how to do what I do for Full Circle Magazine ;)
<philipballew> silverlion, Not me!
<philipballew> silverlion, how can I be made aware of new issues?
<silverlion> philipballew: of what ?
<silverlion> the FCM?
<philipballew> yeah
<silverlion> new issues are posted on the G+ and Facebook Page of the Mag
<philipballew> twitter?
<silverlion> not sure about that ...
<silverlion> i am just responsible for the Ebooks and do a little G+
<philipballew> ah, I see
<Silverlion> hi every1
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-16
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> #startmeeting
<dholbach> oops :)
<pleia2> not sure how I feel about http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-here.html UWN-wise
<pleia2> (it's from a guy in my loco)
<pleia2> it's kind of a big deal, but it's still hackish mush
<pleia2> and since we don't even like including news about PPAs...
<pleia2> akgraner: any thoughts?
<Unit193> Technically, not a PPA yet. ;)
<pleia2> I didn't say it was
<pleia2> my comment was meant as "we don't include news about PPAs, let alone hackish mush that isn't even in a PPA yet" ;)
<Unit193> Well, it is bigger news to some people, but....  I'd rather see that in the official wine PPA. :P
<Unit193> This coming from a person that does not use Netflix, so doesn't matter. ;)
<pleia2> I didn't even know wine had official applicatoin PPAs
<pleia2> link?
<Unit193> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<pleia2> that looks like for just wine itself
<Unit193> That it is.  The idea is you have to patch and recompile wine, I'd rather see the "patches" fixed in the bugs and released there is what I was saying.
<pleia2> ah, gotcha
<Unit193> (I use wine for other things as well.)
<akgraner> pleia2, reading now
<akgraner> pleia2, my personal thought is no to anything that isn't official and requires users to compile anything
<pleia2> ok, thanks Unit193 and akgraner :)
<akgraner> what if we as the official news source is seen as endorsing it and it bricks someone's system
 * pleia2 nods
 * Unit193 detaches for a few days.
<pleia2> what, everyone leaving me this weekend :)
<pleia2> Jasna is off for the weekend from doing summary writing, I don't know what I'll do without her! (but I suspect what I'll be doing is more summary writin than usual ;))
<Unit193> I can't do linkchecking for you either. :P
<Unit193> (Though, I don't think I really helped on this Netflix matter. :P )
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll be around
<pleia2> \o/
<SilverLion> Evening everyone *sad face*
<akgraner> so it will be late Saturday but I'll jump in and write Saturday night so don't feel like you need to do them all - I can do the stats for you on Sunday as well
<SilverLion> How is every one?
<SilverLion> Nce nobody talks 2 me
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks :)
<pleia2> SilverLion: good evening
<pleia2> (I'm at work, can't reply immediately)
<akgraner> Hi SilverLion  - but I can't chat either at the moment just want pleia2 to know she wasn't all alone this weekend
<SilverLion> Pleia just dont take me serious... Its pure frustration talking out of me
<SilverLion> Akgraner: seems like I am not suitable forvany project
<SilverLion> Had to quit another one 2day
<pleia2> philipballew: I'm a bit busy at work right now, but can you ask fridge stuff in here so other fridge admins can see (and possibly help)
<philipballew> yeah pleia2! work away!
<philipballew> so I logged into the fridge wp site with my openid from lp and am ready to help with the fridge. What is needed for me to get started?
<pleia2> philipballew: unfortunately the LP accounts won't allow you to use the scripts we have
<pleia2> can you sign up with a regular password-based account?
<pleia2> (that's why I asked for you to send me your username)
<philipballew> yeah, I have a wordpress account I can use. I can do this later with someone pleia2 if your the only person. So you can work.
<pleia2> we can associate your launchpad id later
<pleia2> it's not a wordpress.com account, you need to create an account on this site at the URL I gave you
<philipballew> alright, ill do that now
<pleia2> I'll remove the launchpad one so you don't get errors about conflicts
<philipballew> alright then
<philipballew> no hurry since your working
<nhandler> I can help for a little bit pleia2 and philipballew
<nhandler> philipballew: Once pleia2 deletes the account, you will need to register on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-login.php?action=register
<pleia2> nhandler: cool, can you get him set up with a Contributor account and get his lp id associated with his password account? (needs password account for your scripts :))
<nhandler> pleia2: Yep, no problem
 * pleia2 back2work
<pleia2> thank you!
<nhandler> pleia2: I also don't see the need to publish that netflix thing at this point
<nhandler> no problem
<nhandler> philipballew: Poke me once you have created an account
<philipballew> so do I just make a user name up and it sets me up nhandler ?
<nhandler> philipballew: We'll need to adjust a few settings, but yeah, you can use any username
<nhandler> (Ideally, something similar or the same as your LP/IRC name)
<philipballew> nhandler, done
<nhandler> philipballew: Alright, try going to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/users.php?page=your_openids
<philipballew> there nhandler
<nhandler> philipballew: You can add something like https://launchpad.net/~philipballew to get openid working
<philipballew> alright
<philipballew> do I apply it?
<nhandler> philipballew: Yep. You should also be able to access http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/post-new.php . If I remember the permissions correctly, you will be able to draft up a post, but not actually publish it. You will need to get a fridge editor to do that for you (just poke us in here)
<philipballew> done nhandler
<nhandler> philipballew: Are you able to access http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=5441&action=edit ?
<philipballew> no :(
<nhandler> philipballew: Ok. Then I would suggest examining some of the posts on the normal fridge blog (not /wp-admin) to get a feel for when we use which categories and how we handle the html (and citations).
<philipballew> how much html should I know nhandler ?
<nhandler> philipballew: Other than that, just try your best. We will help you as you go, and feel free to ask any questions you might have.
<philipballew> ill play with it this weekend
<nhandler> philipballew: You don't need to know any. We usually just copy/paste the HTML from wherever the article is coming from. But knowing the basics does help (i.e. we sometimes convert ascii bullet lists to actual html bullet lists)
<nhandler> philipballew: If you want to experiment, pick a random ML email or blog post and try and create a fridge post for it (bonus points if the post/email you pick is actually meant to go on the fridge). We can then help you review and revise it
<philipballew> nhandler, alright. sounds good then
<Silverlion_> akgraner: ping (i know u are busy but could you spare a few mins for a little call of mine?
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-17
<pleia2> summary writing time :)
<Silverlion> have a good one every1 ;)
<Silverlion> philipballew: feel greeted ;)
<philipballew> Silverlion, hello
<Silverlion> philipballew: how is your saturday?
<philipballew> any need for summaries yet?
<philipballew> Silverlion, alright. I just woke up
<philipballew> its 12 pm here right now
<pleia2> hm, no philipballew
<pleia2> need to see if he wants to be added to the weekly mailings about summary writing
<pleia2> looks like we still need all the summaries written
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-18
<vibhav> Anybody here is a fridge editor?
 * Silverlion is not
<nhandler> Hello vibhav
<pleia2> vibhav: if you're interested in submitting news, click on the "Submit News" link on the fridge and it has lots of ways to do it :)
<pleia2> then just let us know you have
<pleia2> still need a lot of summaries if anyone is available
<Pendulum> pleia2: if no one else is doing them, I can do the In the Press stuff
<pleia2> Pendulum: great, thanks!
<pleia2> (also I owe you an email that I swear I'm in the middle of writing right now :))
<Pendulum> no worries
<Pendulum> do you want me to mark that I'm working on those summaries?
<pleia2> yes, please :)
<Silverlion> have a good one every1
<Pendulum> ITP is done :)
<pleia2> \o/
<Silverlion> pleia2: hope you understand that i am not going to join you on ubuntu loco ca meeting tonight ;) that would be 4 AM on Monday (need to get to work 3 hrs later ;) )
 * Silverlion has read the tweet ;)
<pleia2> Silverlion: it's a California team meeting, while everyone is welcome to attend I don't really understand why you would...
<Silverlion> i was just joking around ;)
<pleia2> there are several people who follow me on twitter who are in California, so I tweet for their benefit
<pleia2> (I don't apologize for my tweets not being applicable to everyone :P)
<Silverlion> pleia2: no need for apologies ...
<Silverlion> hi philip
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-11
<pleia2> jose: thanks! I'll review+publish in a bit :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-12
<jose> thanks, pleia2!
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 342 for the week November 4 - 10, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue342
<pleia2> woo
<pleia2> jose: thanks for you help this weekend :)
<pleia2> (ie - doing it all ;))
<jose> no worries, lemme know if I can give a hand in any way and I'll be there :)
<Unit193> No broken links.
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy, been a bit.
<dholbach> yep :)
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<Unit193> Just fixed up the slitaz iso. :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-14
<Unit193> dholbach: Congrats, and howdy.
<dholbach> thanks Unit193 - heya, how are you doing?
<Unit193> Late night for me, so just doing a couple simple updates.
<toddy> dholbach: Congrats. Herzlichen Glückwunsch :)
<dholbach> toddy, thanks a bunch :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-17
<pleia2> anyone have time to work on blogosphere articles?
<jose> I think I can give a hand
<holstein> !anybody
<holstein> lol
 * holstein just jokes..
<holstein> i'll take a look if the evening stays as open as i plan
<pleia2> thanks guys
<pleia2> just need 3 more :)
<jose> sorry - let me finish lunch and I'll get them done
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-10
<pleia2> beautifully done
<jose> pleia2: still on a sprint? need me to take care?
<pleia2> jose: just attended my sister-in-law's wedding ;) in philadelphia this weekend
<pleia2> I copied over summaries, doing stats and sending off to editors now
<jose> ok, if you need me to release you know what to do
<pleia2> jose: I'm on vacation next weekend (friday-thursday of the following week), so if you can take care of next week that'd be great
<jose> definitely, will do
 * pleia2 trying to do full, proper vacation
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> np!
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue391
<pleia2> and sent off to editors, might crash now
<pleia2> good night :)
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2014-November/002716.htm => https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2014-November/002716.html
<Unit193> That is to say, other than that it's good.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks
<pleia2> and thanks to PaulW2U for already fixing it \o/
 * pleia2 does another read through before publishing
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 391 for the week November 3 - 9, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue391
<pleia2> alright, I need to check out of this hotel now, finally heading home today :D
<pleia2> (for 3 days)
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-14
<pleia2> jose: you got UWN wrangling this week? hopping on a plane soon and going to take a proper Ubuntu-free vacation
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-09
<tsimonq2> sorry miss pleia2, had to have a weekend of terror without Internet .__.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: there's still time :) lots of summaries to write
<tsimonq2> pleia2: a mountain of homework to do, sorry ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: maybe next weel
<tsimonq2> *week
 * pleia2 gets to summaries
<pleia2> 15 to do, if anyone else wants to help out :)
<pleia2> bullet pointed phone news, consolidated the DJI drone news, doing stats, then will finish up the 7 in the blogosphere
<pleia2> still finishing, long day
<pleia2> <3 jose
<jose> pleia2: ping me next time, I was watching a movie
<pleia2> haha, it's ok, you're allowed :)
<pleia2> next weekend I'll be gone again, so I will need some help
<pleia2> I will do what I can, but oof
<jose> pleia2: I've got your back there
<jose> are you able to release on the 23rd? I'll be gone that whole weekend
<pleia2> yep, I'll be home
<pleia2> I travel again on the 25th for the thanksgiving holiday on the 26th
<pleia2> this year is going to kill me :)
<pleia2> I'm home in december so I can finish my openstack book!
<jose> I'll take care of that weekend too
<jose> woot woot
<pleia2> I'll at least pitch in with adding articles and some summaries when I can
<jose> ok, should be all done
<pleia2> \o.
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> coping to wiki now
<jose> I'll go to bed for a while, gotta wake up in like 3h
<jose> let me know if you need anything else and I'll take care later :)
<pleia2> have a good night
<pleia2> thanks, should be good now :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue441
 * pleia2 ships to editors
 * pleia2 sleep &
<Unit193> up, lost the screen window.
<Unit193> Seems fine.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-10
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for the review
<pleia2> publishing
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 441 for the week November 2 - 8, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue441
<Unit193> Just recently checked it again today.
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-13
<pleia2> not exactly the most exciting news week this week
<pleia2> I'll try to round up some more articles tomorrow
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-14
<pleia2> well, it won't be the strongest issue, but it has some headline articles I want to get out there this coming week
<pleia2> prepping and sending off to summary writers
<ahoneybun> pleia2: you can't make it to fossetcon right?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: no, it's the only week I have home in november
<ahoneybun> alright :(
<pleia2> ahoneybun: hopefully next year :)
<ahoneybun> hopefully
<pleia2> I traveled a lot in october too, so it was a bit much
<ahoneybun> yea I saw
<ahoneybun> mhall119: so OTA8 will drop during fossetcon
<pleia2> I expect many pictures
<ahoneybun> I hope not too many during my talk
<ahoneybun> XD
<pleia2> yes yes, pictures during ahoneybun's talk!
<pleia2> ahoneybun: what are you speaking on?
<ahoneybun> LoCo activity
<pleia2> cool
<ahoneybun> trying to get more LoCo's active
<Unit193> ...They aren't all dead?
<pleia2> Unit193: go to your room
<ahoneybun> the South end of mine is not now
<pleia2> :D
<Unit193> :3
<pleia2> california is still doing well
<ahoneybun> we've had like 6 Ubuntu Hours, a Release party in the past 3 or so months
<Unit193> ...Now I'm thinking Doctor Who, thanks. ;P
<pleia2> I mean, it takes work, but when we build it, people come
<pleia2> Unit193: hee
<Unit193> Ours...  Well I think there might be people in Ohio using Ubuntu.
<ahoneybun> pleia2: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/10/27/15-10-release-party-result-success/
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yes! I was pleased to read in the newsletter a couple weeks ago :)
<ahoneybun> it went very well I think
<pleia2> I think I edited that summary some
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> now I want pizza
 * ahoneybun makes summaries
<pleia2> \o/
 * pleia2 preps for arrival-of-friend
 * ahoneybun also looks for cool domain names
<pleia2> have fun :)
<ahoneybun> so many ext
<ahoneybun> a local bewery got 'hollywood.beer'
<ahoneybun> :)
<pleia2> at my talk today, someone asked if they could have an @princessleia.com email address XD
<pleia2> "haha, no"
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> ahoneycutt.tech is open
<pleia2> I think I have pleia2.me
<pleia2> yeah
<ahoneybun> why the hell does google charge more for domains
<ahoneybun> 20 bucks for the same one at domain.com
<ahoneybun> for 10
<pleia2> all registrars charge different
<pleia2> are you signed up with the ubuntu member discount at gandi.net?
<ahoneybun> no?
<pleia2> it's not cheaper for everything, but I use it
<ahoneybun> I should be getting LWN too but nope
<Unit193> I use namecheap.
<pleia2> ahoneybun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Gandi
<pleia2> heh, LWN turns off your subscription if you don't log in for a while, happened to me
<ahoneybun> I never got it
<ahoneybun> ever
<pleia2> got behind on reading, then one day - no more!
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Same.
<pleia2> the process to apply for it was always kind of convoluted
<pleia2> I didn't bother doing it again
<ahoneybun> not cheaper then domain.com
<ahoneybun> but better then google domains
<pleia2> ah, .tech at gandi on sale for $9.99 but renewal is back up to $45.97
<ahoneybun> wow
 * ahoneybun wants and needs tacos
 * pleia2 goes back to figuring out where to go for dinner
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ping
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I did a good majority of the summaries
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I might finish them up, but I really worked hard on that
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I finished all I could, so the summaries are done
<pleia2> made a couple edits before I go out museuming, thanks for your work tsimonq2 :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-14
<pleia2> need a few more blogosphere summaries
 * pleia2 finishes them up
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue487
<Unit193> D: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-mm/3465-ubuntu-mm-16.04-lts-and-ubuntu-16.10-release-party/
<pleia2> ty
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> Another one was SERVFAIL'ing, but figure that'll go away.
<pleia2> fixed and sent off to editors
 * pleia2 sleep now
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks paul
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 487 for the week November 7 - 13, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue487
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Need help releasing or are you done?
<pleia2> almost done
<tsimonq2> Fair enough
<pleia2> wanna post to twitter?
<pleia2> I'll finish up emails
<tsimonq2> Sure
<tsimonq2> Done
<pleia2> cool, all done
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-18
 * tsimonq2 sees email
<pleia2> time to write summaries ;)
<tsimonq2> But I have to get ready for work... :/
<pleia2> haha, well, summary writing time is all weekend
<tsimonq2> Yup. :)
 * pleia2 goes to get some sleep, UbuCon EU tomorrow!
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-20
<guiverc_t> .
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9.6 "Stretch" Released with Hundreds of Updates, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-6-stretch-released-with-hundreds-of-updates-download-now-523739.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Here's What You Need to Play Total War: WARHAMMER II on Linux and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/here-s-what-you-need-to-play-total-war-warhammer-ii-on-linux-and-macos-523740.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Edits made to the 553 WIKI - target time for pushing the red button is 2100 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN553 is away - M/L, forum, and re-directs are done. Pending is the social media postings.
<guiverc> push 553 to fridge Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: sorry was away for a spell - at your liesure do the social stuff :)
<guiverc> :)  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/12/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-553/   (was ready to go, awaiting 2nd 'ok' as per editor.guidelines on publishing to fridge; my stretched understanding anyway..)  links were all good  & no need to apologize...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I should have advised the team I was to be out of pocket for a bit :( scatter brained .
<guiverc> not an issue Bashing-om ; i should have not directed my 'push request' to you specifically too!!  (so it was my fault for allowing others to ignore etc.. but few are here currently anyway)
<guiverc> 553 on g+, tweeted & fb too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. Awaiting the bots to respond.
<guiverc> I suspected :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 553 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/12/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-553/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: And we have confirmation. Now we get set to do UWN554 :P ( all starts all over again - oh Joy )
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 11 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-11/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 553 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/12/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-553/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01E10 – Tendência livre @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/14/s01e10-tendencia-livre/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E10 – Tendência livre @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/14/s01e10-tendencia-livre/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Robert Ancell: Counting Code in GNOME Settings @ http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2018/11/counting-code-in-gnome-settings.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Robert Ancell))
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Deepin 15.8 Released with Various Neat Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136646 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, October 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/11/15/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-october-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E36 – Thirty-Six Hours @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/11/15/s11e36-thirty-six-hours/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-18
<Bashing-om> UWN554: "Think" I got it . please critique and proof read.  onfirm that "In This Issue" is correct (?) .
<Bashing-om> confirm*
<krytarik> Yeah, it's correct.  However, I noticed that 1.) you started to flout my earlier statement that we don't use the Cloud section currently, and 2.) even then <https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/11/14/innovating-toward-safety-computer-controlled-aerial-robotic-systems> doesn't seem to belong there either.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Not flouting .. Got my wires crossed .. between what belongs where .. "Canonical News:" -> blog.canonical.com always goes here ?
<krytarik> ..Oh, but you got an erroneous empty line between the Updates item in the list and Much More.
<krytarik> That was the plan, yes.
<Bashing-om> See what I can do to fix Canonical News: .
<krytarik> Simply change the header in both places. >_>
<krytarik> " *  Ubuntu Foundations: Thu, November 22, 4pm – 5pm" - and I spot an extra space after the asterisk there.
<krytarik> " * Server Team – 13 November 2018 -  https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/11/13/ubuntu-server-development-summary-13-november-2018" - in front of the URL here too, but it doesn't matter that much there.
<krytarik> "Já sabes: Ouve, subscreve e partilha!" - and I've always left that part off the Ubuntu Portugal podcast summary, you might use Google Translate to see what exactly it means.
<krytarik> "=== Ubuntu Security Podcast: Episode 11  ===" - and here is also an extra space.
<krytarik> Huh, that appears to be something else than a usual space in front of the URL there even..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Called myself checking for those spaces.
<krytarik> "..library core.  Meanwhile,"There is still work.." - and here is one at the wrong place.
<krytarik> "..support  for AMD Ryzen 2 APUs.." - and the last one.
<krytarik> "* Mastering the upgrading of OpenStack" - one overlooked camelcase in the Cloud/Canonical section.
<krytarik> And it would be nice if we could be consistent in whether normal or "intelligent" quotes are used.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Never claimed to be a word smith . Just try to do it :P .. I looked again at the Mir summary . I do not see that I want to change " continues his work on the Mir graphics stack core to maintain compatibility with the Mir library core.  Meanwhile,"There is still work that needs to be done porting the Android platform Ubuntu Touch runs on."; - as to me that is all one clause .
<krytarik> There is an extra space before, but one missing after "Meanwhile,"
<Bashing-om> looking again :P
<Bashing-om> Awhhh ! got it !
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Proof reading UWN554, many errors has krytarik spotted .. care to also give it a close look over ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01E11 – Alta Coltura @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/18/s01e11-alta-coltura/
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-11
<Unit193> !info handbrake unstable
<Unit193> > 1.2.2+ds1-1+b2
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI604 up for review and final edits.
<Unit193> Got a link?
<Bashing-om> Unit193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue604
<Unit193> > No detected broken link  \o/
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Good deal ..xubie core 18.04 install - have yet to get "link checker" working :(
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om, will read as i can.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Thankee - was a perverse makeup this issue - exercise care please in the proofing.
<guiverc> okeydokie (spel?)  looks normal thus far (only up to the press)
<guiverc> comment made Press (possible ", and" addition) - Bashing-om
<guiverc> sorry I'll not likely finish whilst you're online; I'll email anything I find.  Looking/Scanning down I see nothing wrong
<guiverc> minor comment made ZFS/Zsys  ... really minor
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We aim for perfection - looking.
<guiverc> a 3rd made now sorry Bashing-om ; another petty/minor one
<guiverc> (^ ubuntu touch)
<guiverc> I've completed read thru.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ Edits done :D
<guiverc> looks good (ie. ready) Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D one proof reading down - 2 others pending :P
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Good day :D
<EoflaOE> How are you? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Long hard day - tired now, getting the mind set for bed. Big Mondayplanned for youself ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I will try to proofread the wiki
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: That will make a good start to your day :)
<Bashing-om> Off to bed - will read the log prior to pusing UWN out tomorrow.
<EoflaOE> I have put a comment on the Ubuntu at Kubecon Americas 2019, San Diego
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: OpenMandriva Lx 4.1 Enters Development with KDE Plasma 5.17, Linux Kernel 5.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/openmandriva-lx-4-1-enters-development-with-kde-plasma-5-17-linux-kernel-5-3-528136.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Frameworks 5.64.0 Open-Source Software Suite Released with over 200 Changes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-frameworks-5-64-0-open-source-software-suite-released-with-over-200-changes-528137.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Voyager Linux Distro Offers an Interesting Spin on Xfce @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155969 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS and Debian GNU/Linux 11 "Bullseye" Progress on Python 2 Removal @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-and-debian-gnu-linux-11-bullseye-progress-on-python-2-removal-528138.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical at TechWeek Frankfurt @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-at-techweek-frankfurt
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Open Infrastructure Summit Shanghai 2019: the highlights @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/open-infrastructure-summit-shanghai
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu-Based Linux For All Distro Gets New Release Powered by Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-based-linux-for-all-distro-gets-new-release-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-4-528139.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Slated for Release on February 6th, 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-4-lts-bionic-beaver-slated-for-release-on-february-6th-2020-528140.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Many Features of the KDE Plasma 5.18 LTS Desktop Environment @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-many-features-of-the-kde-plasma-5-18-lts-desktop-environment-528141.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - Push at 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the Forum Post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - looks good :D
<Bashing-om> Doing the re-directs.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, push to fridge?
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-604/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> And re-directs done :)
<Bashing-om> Fridge spot checks, check good :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 604 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-604/
<guiverc> fb done  (604)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: clear Gdoc now ?
<guiverc> why not :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I know of none to preclude - but always best to make sure all are done with the old Gdoc. Speak now or forever hold the peace :)
<Bashing-om> Annddd We do UWN605 :D
<Unit193> ...And that new version of handbrake is already in Debian. :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-12
<krytarik> Fwiw, the IRCC election should have gotten its own entry under General News rather than being lumped under New Members and Developers, and the instance of the mail on the ubuntu-irc ML should have been linked instead rather than the one on ours.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Growing the Linux app Ecosystem at LAS 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/growing-the-linux-app-ecosystem-at-las-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.17.3 Desktop Environment Released with More Than 40 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-17-3-desktop-environment-released-with-more-than-40-bug-fixes-528142.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OnlyOffice, an Open Source Microsoft Office Clone, is Now Available on Flathub @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156075 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 604 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-604/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Here's KDE Plasma Mobile Running on the PinePhone Open Source Linux Smartphone @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/here-s-kde-plasma-mobile-running-on-the-pinephone-open-source-linux-smartphone-528143.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Volla Phone Promises to Support Ubuntu Touch, Gets Kickstarter Campaign @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/volla-phone-promises-to-support-ubuntu-touch-gets-kickstarter-campaign-528145.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #153 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-153/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Responds to ZombieLoad v2 Security Vulnerabilities Affecting Intel CPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-responds-to-zombieload-v2-security-vulnerabilities-affecting-intel-cpus-528146.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu updates to mitigate latest Intel hardware vulnerabilities @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-updates-to-mitigate-latest-intel-hardware-vulnerabilities
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces Ubuntu Updates to Mitigate Latest Intel Vulnerabilities @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-ubuntu-updates-to-mitigate-latest-intel-vulnerabilities-528152.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Linux Kernel Security Updates for All Supported Ubuntu OSes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-important-linux-kernel-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-528153.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Dröge: The GTK Rust bindings are not ready yet? Yes they are! @ https://coaxion.net/blog/2019/11/the-gtk-rust-bindings-are-not-ready-yet-yes-they-are/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Donates More Ubuntu Phones to UBports and You Can Get One Right Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-donates-more-ubuntu-phones-to-ubports-for-ubuntu-touch-development-528158.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 8 November 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-8-november-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: foo.c @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/foo-c
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Enhances the Reliability of Its Kubernetes for IoT, Multi-Cloud & Edge @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-enhances-the-reliability-of-its-kubernetes-for-iot-multi-cloud-edge-528167.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A technical comparison between the snap and the Flatpak formats @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/a-technical-comparison-between-the-snap-and-the-flatpak-formats
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Lessons learned from 100+ private cloud builds @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/lessons-learned-from-100-private-cloud-builds
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Project Releases Linux Security Updates to Patch Latest Intel CPU Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-project-releases-linux-security-updates-to-patch-latest-intel-cpu-flaws-528168.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Hide Mounted Drives on Ubuntu Dock (Quick Guide) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156226 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 64 – Castanhas e água-pé @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/14/ep-64-castanhas-e-agua-pe/?pk_campaign=feed&pk_kwd=ep-64-castanhas-e-agua-pe
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 64 – Castanhas e água-pé @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/14/ep-64-castanhas-e-agua-pe/?pk_campaign=feed&pk_kwd=ep-64-castanhas-e-agua-pe
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v5.3 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2019/11/14/security-things-in-linux-v5-3/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E32 – Dungeon Keeper @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/11/15/s12e32-dungeon-keeper/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 53 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-53/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The PinePhone Open Source Linux Smartphone Is Now Available for Pre-Order @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-pinephone-open-source-linux-smartphone-is-now-available-for-pre-order-528169.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: We reduced our Docker images by 60% with –no-install-recommends @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/we-reduced-our-docker-images-by-60-with-no-install-recommends
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, October 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/11/15/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-october-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 5 Gorgeous GTK Themes Created by Vinceliuice @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155656 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 10.2 "Buster" Released with More Than 100 Bug & Security Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-10-2-buster-released-with-more-than-100-bug-security-fixes-528173.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Android-x86 Project Finally Lets You Install Android 9 Pie on Your PC @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/android-x86-project-finally-lets-you-install-android-9-pie-on-your-pc-528175.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Major Update to Oracle Linux 8 Brings Enhanced Security, Latest Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-major-update-to-oracle-linux-8-brings-enhanced-security-latest-updates-528176.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux and CentOS Now Patched Against Latest Intel CPU Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-and-centos-now-patched-against-latest-intel-cpu-flaws-528177.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: PCLinuxOS Gets November 2019 ISO with Refreshed Themes, Latest Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/pclinuxos-gets-november-2019-iso-with-refreshed-themes-latest-updates-528174.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-17
<guiverc> Thanks Bashing-om, I tried a number of times yesterday to write summaries, but couldn't concentrate & got nowhere.. Just home from range, got my chocki milk (treat) & it look all done.  Thanks
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I too could not focus on summeries yesterday :) And Yeah, if you agree as to what I think of as duplicates - we are done with Gdoc.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Note that I did add some articles this day/ proof reading is a good thing :P
<guiverc> I'll still read thru everything...   (I think I made two comments last 10-15 mins... but I'll read thru next few hours..; almost bird feed, I'll then lie down awhile & proof-read..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sound like the plan :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 10.2 "Buster" Live & Installable ISOs Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-10-2-buster-live-installable-isos-now-available-to-download-528178.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> WIKI605 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue605
<guiverc> ack
